# How much rain on Saturday?



## abc (Mar 1, 2012)

For those who couldn't get out on Friday...


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 1, 2012)

I hope every one can get out, before saturday, but i think well have some nice corn snow soon.


----------



## abc (Mar 1, 2012)

Corn under the sun is great!

Porridge in a downpour, not so much...


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 1, 2012)

They're calling for 1/4 inch to 1/2 inch for almost the entire east.  Wind might end up being more of a factor than rain though.


----------



## Tooth (Mar 1, 2012)

Channel 5 met just report that the Maine mountains will get all snow with a chance of snow/mix/snow. I hope hes right.


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 1, 2012)

Tooth said:


> Channel 5 met just report that the Maine mountains will get all snow with a chance of snow/mix/snow. I hope hes right.



Don't.  Don't get my hopes up.  After everything this season, I'm setting my expectations for Sat really low.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 1, 2012)

Forecast looks a bit improved....


----------



## powbmps (Mar 1, 2012)

ALLSKIING said:


> Forecast looks a bit improved....



I just noticed that as well.  Keeping my fingers crossed for Saturday.


----------



## Bene288 (Mar 1, 2012)

powbmps said:


> I just noticed that as well.  Keeping my fingers crossed for Saturday.



Me too, my uncle from NJ and I had planned a trip to Gore on Saturday, looks like that's slim to none right now. Who knows though, the weather has changed within 6 hours notice more than once this year.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 1, 2012)

He said the "r" word......


----------



## abc (Mar 1, 2012)

thetrailboss said:


> He said the "r" word......


There's rain of a few drops once every hour. There's also steady non-stop soaking wet drizzle for hours on end (that's not counting buckets load of rain)

For the former, I'm perfecttly happy to ski in it. For the letter, I'll stay home.

So what's it likely be for the Cats, Gore or point north?


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Mar 2, 2012)

should be fun standing on the hill starting a race tomorrow....might have have to throw the poncho over the gear


----------



## andrec10 (Mar 2, 2012)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> should be fun standing on the hill starting a race tomorrow....might have have to throw the poncho over the gear



Your'e not gonna be at Killington are you?


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Mar 2, 2012)

no...


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 2, 2012)

Winds look to be much more of a problem then rain at this point...


----------



## bigbog (Mar 2, 2012)

Tooth said:


> Channel 5 met just report that the Maine mountains will get all snow with a chance of snow/mix/snow. I hope hes right.



+1


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 2, 2012)

The NAM (which is decent short term) is coming in colder!  If you go far north, there's a chance this will be all snow.  I'll take "a chance", as this was a 100% rain/sleet event just a day ago.  Pray to Ullr.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 2, 2012)

BenedictGomez said:


> The NAM (which is decent short term) is coming in colder!  If you go far north, there's a chance this will be all snow.  I'll take "a chance", as this was a 100% rain/sleet event just a day ago.  Pray to Ullr.


Glad you got to Platty today was it powder runs all day. Have great time tomorrow weather looking much better for this weekend now.


----------



## billski (Mar 2, 2012)

Ambiguous at best. I will be at jp. You don't know unless you go. Most of the ti
me peeps will report "much better than expected. Non-groomers will ski best. Enjoy everyone.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 2, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Glad you got to Platty today was it powder runs all day.



Wasntt really powder.  They got about 5 inches, then about 1/2 inch ice, then about another 5 inches on top.  So it actually skied better as the day went on and people broke that tiny ice layer.  Lots of snow for sure though. They groomed a lot of the mountain though, especially for Platty, probably to either bust up that 1/2 inch ice, or to add to the base.  You could find natural in places too narrow or too steep to groom though.  

En route to n.VT now. Taking tomorrow off, may ice fish!  Then skiing Sun + Mon.


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 3, 2012)

Looks like rain over already here.  A little foggy and warm (not as warm as they said).  Looks like overall we may have dodged a bullet.  Time to head out and do some spring skiing.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Tooth (Mar 3, 2012)

Snowed 2 inches overnight. No NFP. Winds have everything on hold so far. Tough day w/ winds.


----------



## skiersleft (Mar 3, 2012)

3 inches overnight at Killington. Most lifts running. Bullet dodged, I think.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 3, 2012)

I know I can get a Platty ticket form PotterBrothers for $30 dollars for Sunday March 4 but will all the soft snow freeze tonight and temps will only get to 31 at the hill, for Sunday I rather not ski on hard Snow maybe I should just skip, Because my funds are tight, what do you guys thinks, and I hope everyone has great time today and Sunday if your out.


----------



## emmaurice2 (Mar 3, 2012)

I think I'm venturing out Sunday, weather be damned, not sure where though...I was thinking Belleayre, only because I can ski free...(birthday discount)


----------



## andyzee (Mar 3, 2012)

Near hurricane conditions at Killington today:


----------



## emmaurice2 (Mar 3, 2012)

andyzee said:


> Near hurricane conditions at Killington today:



Looks treacherous...


----------



## andyzee (Mar 3, 2012)

emmaurice2 said:


> Looks treacherous...



Never plan you're life around weather reports is what I always say.


----------



## WWF-VT (Mar 3, 2012)

Drizzle for about 30 mins today at Sugarbush. 40 degrees and sunshine late PM.  If you stayed home you missed a great day.


----------



## andrec10 (Mar 3, 2012)

WWF-VT said:


> Drizzle for about 30 mins today at Sugarbush. 40 degrees and sunshine late PM.  If you stayed home you missed a great day.



+1


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Mar 3, 2012)

thetrailboss said:


> He said the "r" word......



lol   Ban the bastard


----------



## Wavewheeler (Mar 3, 2012)

Killington is looking awesome. Sure wish I could've headed out there instead of back to NJ. 

If I'd been staying at Gore I would've definitely hit the slopes. It was snowing with about 2" on the ground last night around midnight but it then rained in the early morning. However it turned out to be a really nice day! Sun was coming out by 10 am and it was spring time conditions. Snow was nice and soft. 

I was sorely tempted to stay another day and enjoy what probably would've been a nice day of skiing. As was said...you never know about the weather. It's truly unpredicatable. 

Unfortunately it's supposed to get really cold tonight (in the teens) so all of that soft snow is going to ice up big time. There is a 40% chance of snow showers though. Later on in the week they are saying things are going to warm up into the 50s, which can't be good. 

On the way home all the snow that was around south of Albany was pretty much gone.  I'm back in NJ and if feels a LOT like springtime. 

Oh well, that was a nice 3 days of winter. Had a great time!


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 3, 2012)

report from a friend @ mt snow -

Mostly light rain until noon. Then sun came out and it was spring weather with great snow...


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 3, 2012)

Great day at Sun River. Couple inches of heavy snow, sleet during the morning turned briefly to snow, then stopped by midday. Crazy fog at White Cap cleared as you worked East to West.


----------



## marcski (Mar 3, 2012)

Today was awesome at Platty.  Every trail was open, the woods were skiing a bit too.  Certainly warm, sunny, spring-like soft snow.  Run of the day for me was Plunge...right under the double and Giant Slalom (bottom of both pictured here). Had my 5 yo with me on one run down Plunge and while on the steep top section a ski patrol shouted down to me:  "Hey you know there is a height requirement for being on this trail, you didn't see the sign at the top?"

So, I responded:  "Am I too tall?"


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 4, 2012)

marcski said:


> Today was awesome at Platty.  Every trail was open, the woods were skiing a bit too.  Certainly warm, sunny, spring-like soft snow.  Run of the day for me was Plunge...right under the double and Giant Slalom (bottom of both pictured here). Had my 5 yo with me on one run down Plunge and while on the steep top section a ski patrol shouted down to me:  "Hey you know there is a height limit for being on this trail, you didn't see the sign at the top?"
> 
> So, I responded:  "Am I too tall?"



Glad you at a nice time at Platty today, that picture looks like I should have went, maybe next weekend.


----------



## Tooth (Mar 4, 2012)

St. Bear said:


> Great day at Sun River. Couple inches of heavy snow, sleet during the morning turned briefly to snow, then stopped by midday. Crazy fog at White Cap cleared as you worked East to West.



Good to hear. I looked at the Camelback webcams and things are a little better at SR it appears. :razz: You chose well.


----------

